# UDS with two grates and one thermometer



## porkaholic (Feb 24, 2010)

Looking for advice.  If I have a UDS with a domed lid and two grates where should I place the hole to install my thermometer for the internal temp of the smoker.  A. One inch below the bottom grill, B. Between the two grills, C. ??


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 24, 2010)

I put mine (if memory serves tanight) below the bottom grate, figure that's the hottest spot, top one will be a few degree's less the the bottom one.

Just looked at a pic, to cold ta go ta the shop, mines bout inch below the bottom grate.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 24, 2010)

If ya go just below bottom grate, then it won't be in the way. You can always put a shorty in the lid to see what ya have there as well. I personally use a probe in a block of wood wherever I want it...


----------



## ddave (Feb 24, 2010)

A. One inch below the bottom grill. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I measured the temp on each of the two grates during a test burn and the temp difference (in my drum anyway) wasn't enough to worry about.

Dave


----------



## thunderdome (Feb 24, 2010)

I decided to go right in the middle of the 2 grates.

I too use the block of wood on the grill for exact temp. The probe mounted on the drum reads waay different. I feel it's almost for looks only now.

The degree difference varies with each temp change so i can't just say "it's x degrees hotter than the grill surface"


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 24, 2010)

I put one below my bottom grate so it is out of the way and when I get my dome installed I am going to put a second one at the top of that so I can compare the two. I also always use a digital wireless probe as well.


----------



## ddave (Feb 24, 2010)

Yep, they're funny that way. The temp difference from center to edge changes as the drum warms up.

The temp gradient will be different when you throw a big ol' slab of cold meat on then it will change as the meat gets up to temp.

You just kind of have to cook enough on it to get a feel for what the guage is telling ya but that takes time. Depending on what I'm cooking, I'll use a digital probe. But with a 15 pound packer on the grate, there's not much room for a block of wood and probe. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A long thermo through a bolt is an option to get center temp though.











I wish Teltru made a thermo with a 12" stem.

Dave


----------



## wutang (Feb 24, 2010)

I would go with just below the lower grate as well. I have one thermo installed just below both of my grates..and like DDave mentioned, once the drum has been running a while and temps stabilize-the difference between the 2 temps is pretty minimal.

I also used to use a temp probe on the grate to compare, but after cooking on it several times I got used to what the average temp difference was between the probe reading and the thermo readings.


----------



## donnylove (Feb 24, 2010)

I have two thermometers in mine, one below each grate.  I usually get about a 20-25 degree difference between the two, FWIW.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 24, 2010)

When I am heating up my UDS I kept getting so frustrated because I have a dual wireless thermo and one would read about 20-40 degrees different for a long time and they all of a sudden they would be the same for the rest of the cook. I have noticed this on every cook. Like someone mentioned above the temp will vary on how high or low you go and how far from the center or the edge you are. But they do seem to stabalize out after a little while.


----------



## porkaholic (Feb 24, 2010)

Great information, thanks everyone.  I just have to install the thermometer and it will be ready for Qview.


----------



## ddave (Feb 24, 2010)

That's seems like a lot.  Have you tested the therms in boiling water or compared temps using two *identical* digital probes?  The reason I mention that is that I get different readings from my Maverick and a Taylor but the two Taylors always agree with each other. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yep, drums are a little funny that way.  Once you get used to them, it's not too bad though.

Dave


----------

